# General > Hobbies >  Rowna Magazine no. 35

## gillygirl

Hi everyone

I am desperate to get the grid pattern for the motif on the Kaffe Fassett Morocco coat that was in Rowan (mistyped as Rowna on the title!) knitting magazine no. 35. Anyone out there still got this magazine?? it is out of print and no copies of the motif have been published anywhere, trying to work it out from a photo at the moment but hard going!!

----------


## the charlatans

Have you tried asking on Ravelry? Someone on there may have one.

----------


## gillygirl

Thanks. I'll give that a go though there was no response when I tried a year ago!

----------

